# Green tea



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried drinking green tea ? I've started lately n I actually like the stuff, study's show 3 cups a day speeds up your metabolism and you can burn as much as 200 cals extra a day without even exercising , well so they say.its also meant to be good for your liver etc to clean you out


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been drinking the stuff for three months now, and I do feel a hell of a lot better ...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah, i prefer it to regular tea tbh, a dont add sugar or milk, some do, i think its rank if you do


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The flavoured green teas are ace, put in a fridge jug and drank as iced tea, really nice and refreshing.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Teapigs


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I am converted, find it more refreshing than a standard cuppa and there is no temptation to dunk biscuits either.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffee over tea for me. Green tea makes me feel like sh!t.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I quite like it, but I think a lot of the claims made for green tea are bogus. It's got a bit more caffeine that regular tea, and you don't tend to put sugar in it or have half a dozen hob-nobs with it.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

To be honest I like the stuff... :thumbup1:


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't mind it, but it isn't enough to beat my 4 cup of tea with one sugar and milk a day habit. I was having two green teas a day and I felt good and saw a difference, need to start doing it again tbh.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Green teas are nice and quite refreshing but if you can get hold of loose green tea from the Asian country then you will experience the buzz and the real taste of quality 

I been having green tea for years and have always liked certain flavoured ones.

However I was travelling in around Asia (morocco) and went to a village where they served green tea and that is when I realised that there is such a difference in the tea we drink hear and the ones in these countries. Also the ones in the china markets you can sometimes get the real deal.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

khani3 said:


> Green teas are nice and quite refreshing but if you can get hold of loose green tea from the Asian country then you will experience the buzz and the real taste of quality
> 
> I been having green tea for years and have always liked certain flavoured ones.
> 
> However I was travelling in around Asia (morocco) and went to a village where they served green tea and that is when I realised that there is such a difference in the tea we drink hear and the ones in these countries. Also the ones in the china markets you can sometimes get the real deal.


Maybe there green tea has some of the other green stuff in it


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL - so that explain it!

No wonder why I am so addicted to it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I like it, got a box at work and have 1 in morning when I get in. Tastes much better than regular tea, not as good as coffee though.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The claims of 200kcals burned from just drinking three cups of green tea a day are over-exaggerated to say the least, but it does help the body utilise fatty acids for fuel, and has beneficial effects on a range of physiological processes. If you want a specific fat burning effect take green tea extract supplements rather than the drink itself, but as a drink it is good stuff... I prefer it to black tea, is especially nice with a slice of orange or even a bit of fresh pineapple juice chucked in. Jasmine green tea is nice too.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I drink black coffee during the day and typically switch to green tea of an evening. As said, while green tea extract is said to assist fat burning "a little" thats not just from drinking cups of it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Need to start having green tea, never been a fan of usual tea or coffee so no doubt will have to get the flavoured ones


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

To see any benefit, you need to get proper loose leaf tea, none of this bagged crap that has been over processed!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

been drinking it for years, get high grade matcha for the most benefit from it , i drink this one >

http://www.teapigs.co.uk/tea/shop_by_category/matcha_shop/matcha.htm#

looks expensive but is high grade and lasts ages , if you are drinking green tea bags you are wasting your time , high grade comes as a powder - you drink the powder aswell.


----------



## Dan_91 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've never tried the stuff, my high metabolism is no longer high so I'm going to buy some tomorrow and see if this actually helps at all


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Buy it on the interweb, lots of companies, buy only whole leaf/ stem, use strainer, lots of different varieties with different tastes to suit each pallet..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think u would have to drink **** loads to really speed up metabolism! I tried the aqui berry and green tea supplement 1500mg and I did see abit of difference but again u need to do it 2-3 times a day.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I use the extract, but I mix it with hot water and turn it into tea anyway, or stir it into my coffee


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

kitinboots said:


> I use the extract, but I mix it with hot water and turn it into tea anyway, or stir it into my coffee


I have some green tea extract powder stuff from Bulkpowders. Tried it once but couldn't get away with taste (tastes like sh#t!) Any good tips to improve flavour?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

pieball said:


> Has anyone tried drinking green tea ? I've started lately n I actually like the stuff, study's show 3 cups a day speeds up your metabolism and you can burn as much as 200 cals extra a day without even exercising , well so they say.its also meant to be good for your liver etc to clean you out


yes i have 2 cups every day but dont get the tea bags if your after full on antioxidents and fat loss the proper powder i get a tea spoon full is equivilent to 20 cups of tea bag stuff.

I cant stop ****ing too it makes me look really dry all the time


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes i have 2 cups every day but dont get the tea bags if your after full on antioxidents and fat loss the proper powder i get a tea spoon full is equivilent to 20 cups of tea bag stuff.
> 
> I cant stop ****ing too it makes me look really dry all the time


What brand do you use?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

aqualung said:


> been drinking it for years, get high grade matcha for the most benefit from it , i drink this one >
> 
> http://www.teapigs.co.uk/tea/shop_by_category/matcha_shop/matcha.htm#
> 
> looks expensive but is high grade and lasts ages , if you are drinking green tea bags you are wasting your time , high grade comes as a powder - you drink the powder aswell.


just seen this feck me thats expensive i get macj for £13 for 250g


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

lumix said:


> What brand do you use?


macha mate


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> macha mate


Cheers, will google it


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Coffee ftw


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

lumix said:


> Cheers, will google it


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331014643361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

aqualung said:


> been drinking it for years, get high grade matcha for the most benefit from it , i drink this one >
> 
> http://www.teapigs.co.uk/tea/shop_by_category/matcha_shop/matcha.htm#
> 
> looks expensive but is high grade and lasts ages , if you are drinking green tea bags you are wasting your time , high grade comes as a powder - you drink the powder aswell.


Dat high grade


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

lumix said:


> I have some green tea extract powder stuff from Bulkpowders. Tried it once but couldn't get away with taste (tastes like sh#t!) Any good tips to improve flavour?


I use a mini scoop of it in a mug of hot water and it tastes fine. From what I hear it's the hot water that makes a difference, although I'm not sure how. Try using a sweetner or a bit of honey too if you still don't like it, but you barely taste it if you make it into a hot drink.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Love the stuff and don't drink enough tbh, i use it for the anti's in it and it's a strong cuppa at 1 gram of powder mixed into your normal cuppa after you've taken your two teabags out (Yeah i like a strong cuppa) Can't remember whether i got it from bp or mp but it's good stuff


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> just seen this feck me thats expensive i get macj for £13 for 250g


where from and what grade? sources for tea are good to go afaik :tongue: , if you dont like the taste of the tea you can put the powder in pretty much anything inc your shake -you wont taste it then.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

aqualung said:


> where from and what grade? sources for tea are good to go afaik :tongue: , if you dont like the taste of the tea you can put the powder in pretty much anything inc your shake -you wont taste it then.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3310146433...84.m1439.l2649

its possible that its a coppy at the price but it tastes nice and makes me pee all the time so its at best a good duiretic, on my second batch now


----------

